# Pottsville, PA - Polly - Female



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Date: Mon, 1 Dec 2008 08:53:21 -0800 (PST) 
From: Kellee H.
.. Please We are begging for help in Pottsville , PA. .Due to the influx of animals surrendered because of foreclosures and other economic related problems along with the many unwanted animals already coming through the doors the shelter is FULL, There is NO more room.


Unless adoptions and fostering quickly increases, the staff here at Hillside SPCA will be forced to make decisions that they dread with all their heart. PLEASE if you can adopt and or foster please help save a life and contact or visit us today . .
PLEASE



Hillside SPCA
Po box 233
Pottsville,PA
570-622-7769
[email protected] or [email protected]


Polly is a spayed female german Shepherd who is good with people and other dogs. In her last home, Polly's owner had a stroke and had a friend watch Polly until she recovered. During this time, another dog attacked Polly cuasing a hematoma on her ear which requires surgery. The so-called friend dumped Polly at the shelter that is already over whelmed. Polly is up to date on all routine shots. She is housetrained and is ready to get outta the shelter.. 







http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t106/kellee0023/polly.jpg


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

From the way this is written, it sounds to me like Polly has a hematoma on her ear at this time, but I am not sure. Is anyone familiar with what this is or if she is in pain?


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

A hematoma is a collection of blood beneath the skin. If the skin isn't broken, visible bleeding won't occur. But bleeding beneath the skin occurs and this bleeding accumulates into a "mass like" appearance. In humans they are not generally painful, so I would assume the same for an animal. Depending on the severity of the hematoma it may need to be opened and drained due to the risk of an infection. That may be why they are listing her as needing surgery? Otherwise, hematoma's can resolve on their own and be absorbed back into the body.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

thank you for your answer.

bump!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump for this girl!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump again, poor girl lost her family, was attacked by another dog, and dumped in the shelter.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Pottsville is lots nearer to Ohio area than this side of PA. Anyone out there?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Pretty Polly needs







.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12289190


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

Pottsville is on Rt 61 closer to the Phila. and Reading area. About 5 hours from Ohio


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Again, I'd love to foster, but don't have any extra money for vet bills, especially with a surgery.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Any news?


----------

